# Faking Stained Glass



## WestlakeTech (Jan 3, 2010)

Any ideas on how to put "Stained Glass" on the stage without actually using stained glass?


----------



## MarshallPope (Jan 3, 2010)

Maybe something with printed paper with hot glue leading? Or transparencies on plexi if translucency is needed. Or for that matter, just rear-painted plexiglass perhaps?


----------



## erosing (Jan 3, 2010)

Do you need to emulate a stained glass window or the lighting of stained glass? 

If a window, I like using plexiglass with gel attatched to it in the pattern I want. Using paint to emulate the lead channels or solder depending on the time period and style. 

If emulating the light, Roscoe colorizers, they are a glass gobo with different colors in them making a piece of stained glass effectively, they work excellently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 3, 2010)

Perhaps something from one of these threads?


----------



## levi (Jan 3, 2010)

if you have a really cheap budget you can make a wooden frame with all the shapes of the different panes on it. then staple in pieces of shrink wrap over that and paint each piece what ever color u need. put a light behind it and from the audience it looks real. we did that for a church scene at our school last year


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Jan 3, 2010)

I made a pair of stained glass windows out of gel cut-offs and electrical tape in a wooden frame. It took me absolutely ages but they looked pretty good. If you just need the effect from a lantern, either a Rosco colourizer, as Arez suggested, or else make an acetate gobo and get a Selecon Pacific.


----------



## WestlakeTech (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking something involving gel but just wasn't sure how to go about it or if there was something better. Thanks guys. I like those suggestions.

Sorry Derek, I always forget to search first.


----------



## ajb (Jan 4, 2010)

You could also use Rosco Crystal Gel. It's tintable, and has a paste-like consistency that allows you to work all kinds of texture into it if you want that really authentic look. Sticks very well to plexi (and anything else!) in my experience.


----------



## dcollins (Jan 4, 2010)

Ooh! I just did this. We used a light muslin stretched tightly over a frame. Outline the design with pencil or something, it's going to be painted over. Mix Rosco Supersat with Flexbond (I think the ratio was 1 part supersat to 4 parts Flexbond, but you should experiment), paint on one side. Let dry, then paint on the black 'leading' in the same way. Paint the leading on both sides. I think it looked best when we backlit it from the side with the paint. Make sure you can light it from a reasonable distance, and use diffusion.

It ended up looking pretty good in theory, but it was right up against our scrim so we couldn't light it properly, wound up lighting it (6' by 6') with a single fresnel 1 foot back and about 4 feet up with some kind of diffusion gel.


----------



## achstechdirector (Jan 4, 2010)

I actually just did this:

I got sheer curtains from Wally-World and staple them on a wooden frame. i then took permanent markers and outlined the "lead" areas. I then took permanent markers and filled in the colors. They were hung in front of cyc and masked around them. when the cyc behind them was lit. so were they


----------



## Mistermon (Jan 11, 2010)

I am looking to do the same effect. I have found a glass gobo from apollo lighting:

Apollo Design | Home

product sku is Di-Crush 1-MColor


----------



## n1ghtmar3 (Jan 11, 2010)

i have used plexi before with a translucent paint. We used black acrylic caulk to line out the shape of the image we wanted to paint then it was basically a paint by numbers worked really well for us.


----------

